# tanning water



## bnose123 (Mar 11, 2012)

hey guys i have some new drift wood (magrove root) and it has been leaching out in my fish tank and i am wondering if it is ok for the fish? and how dark will the water colour get? ( before i put it in a clean it and then i cleaning it again today)


has anyone got any pics of really badily or your own prefrence of leaching in your tanks?

thank you


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Tannins are safe for the fish, and in a lot of causes mimics their natural environment. People usually call it "blackwater", but it never gets black just a brown-ish tea color.

Over time it will stop, how long depends on the type of wood. I'm not familiar with what you have. If you don't want the look you can boil it on the stove several times to speed the process up, but depending on the wood that still won't lessen it (for example I have a piece of Moponi that I boiled 7 or 8 times, still leeches lots of tannins).


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> Tannins are safe for the fish, and in a lot of causes mimics their natural environment. People usually call it "blackwater", but it never gets black just a brown-ish tea color.
> 
> Over time it will stop, how long depends on the type of wood. I'm not familiar with what you have. If you don't want the look you can boil it on the stove several times to speed the process up, but depending on the wood that still won't lessen it (for example I have a piece of Moponi that I boiled 7 or 8 times, still leeches lots of tannins).


But typically how long does it take to Leach the driftwood completely?


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

100%? Never.

But enough that you can't really tell... again, depends on the type and size. My Mopani still leeches enough to notice. My wife has Malaysian, and I can't tell unless I put it in a clear vial and held it up to a white background.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> 100%? Never.
> 
> But enough that you can't really tell... again, depends on the type and size. My Mopani still leeches enough to notice. My wife has Malaysian, and I can't tell unless I put it in a clear vial and held it up to a white background.


Ok so how many attempts at boiling to where cant really notice it. I have a 125gal, and am planning on friftwood, but am kinda turned away at the fact it dirties your water, and makes it not clear


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It is completely safe for fish, as Geomancer said, but I just want to emphasize that.

I understand the appearance aspect, and I personally do not like discolored water. I had mangrove root many years ago, and from what I can remember it leeched tannins fairly quickly. I've never boiled wood, I just put it in the tank. Regular water changes will remove the tannins bit by bit, to the point where you won't even notice them. As Geo also said, wood never totally stops leeching tannin, but after the initial period it is less and less noticeable. And I have a lot of wood in my tanks. I now use Malaysian Driftwood which I find is very similar in this respect (and in appearance) to mangrove root.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two small pieces of mopani in my 110L tank and i soaked them for 1 week then boiled them in a pot about 4 times and my water is still a yellow/brown colour, although it is only mild, but the water is not crystal clear. I don't mind it, i have a lot of live plants also so they could be colouring the water a bit too? 

I should think after several months of partial water changes the colour the wood has leeched will lessen.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

rhymon78 said:


> I have two small pieces of mopani in my 110L tank and i soaked them for 1 week then boiled them in a pot about 4 times and my water is still a yellow/brown colour, although it is only mild, but the water is not crystal clear. I don't mind it, i have a lot of live plants also so they could be colouring the water a bit too?
> 
> I should think after several months of partial water changes the colour the wood has leeched will lessen.


I have used Mopani wood some time back, and found it to be longer leeching tannins than the mangrove or malaysian driftwood.

Another issue with Mopani is fungus. Keep a close eye on it; if you see any white fungus growing along the wood, it might be wise to remove it. Without knowing the species of fungus (there are many) one can't be certain, but some of this is highly toxic.

Byron.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny you should say that! after about a week of my mopani being in the tank one of the pieces started growing this ectoplasm milky white slime all around it, about 1cm thick, took it out washed it off and it grew back, took it out again and that slime has kind of dried up and crusted off. but now there is lots of white patches all along it! just how you say.... weird. 

It doesn't seem to be having any bad effect, but might just take it out just incase. would like some real wood in there but might just buy some fake wood for the fish to swim in and out of.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Byron said:


> I have used Mopani wood some time back, and found it to be longer leeching tannins than the mangrove or malaysian driftwood.
> 
> Another issue with Mopani is fungus. Keep a close eye on it; if you see any white fungus growing along the wood, it might be wise to remove it. Without knowing the species of fungus (there are many) one can't be certain, but some of this is highly toxic.
> 
> Byron.


I have removed the offending mopani, and given it a right good scrubbing! also poured boiling water over it too hopefully that will remove the fungi. ill see, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

rhymon78 said:


> I have removed the offending mopani, and given it a right good scrubbing! also poured boiling water over it too hopefully that will remove the fungi. ill see, keep an eye on it.


Fine. Some fungus is toxic, some is not. I had this white fuzzy fungus appear on my Mopani and within a day or two the tank water clouded a bit and the fish were clearly having trouble respirating (corys sat on the substrate breathing fast). Pulled the wood out, did a major water change, end of problem. Cleaned the wood as you have, put it in a tank with no fish, for 2-3 months seemed fine, so used it in another tank with fish, and noticed after a couple months the fish were dying off, and then saw some white on the back side. Tossed the wood, not worth the risk.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes! About a month ago my tank was infested by a nasty nasty fungus, sure enough it appeared to be coming off the Mopani wood..

Remember this video I made asking about it?


----------

